# Formattierung von Excel Spalten mit jxl



## Maxl18 (31. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich schreibe Werte aus meinem Java-Programm mit Hilfe von jxl in eine Excel-Datei.
Wie kann ich nun Hintergrundfarbe, Rahmen und vor allem Ausrichtung in den einzelnen Zellen festlegen?

Danke, Max


----------



## max40 (31. Mrz 2009)

z.B. Java Excel API Tutorial

dann guckst du nach WritableCellFormat in den docs
Generated Documentation (Untitled)
oder direkt
WritableCellFormat

und findest:
setBackground
setAlignment
setBorder
...


----------



## Maxl18 (7. Apr 2009)

Danke.
Aber wie kann ich diesen WritableCellFormat-Konstruktor für mein WritableWorkbook zuweisen?

Könnte mir bitte jemand einen Beispiel-Code posten, in dem beispielsweise eine zelle in horizontal-ausrichtung center geändert wird.

Danke, Max


----------



## max40 (7. Apr 2009)

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]Workbook workbook = Workbook.getWorkbook(new File("myfile.xls")); 
WritableSheet sheet = workbook.createSheet("First Sheet", 0); 

// Create a cell format for Arial 10 point font
WritableFont arial10font = new WritableFont(WritableFont.ARIAL, 10);
WritableCellFormat arial10format = new WritableCellFormat (arial10font);
arial10format.setBackground(Colour.BLUE);
arial10format.setAlignment(Alignment.CENTRE);

// Create the label, specifying content and format
Label label2 = new Label(1,0, "Arial 10 point label", arial10format);
sheet.addCell(label2); [/HIGHLIGHT]

Hab mir das jetzt aus dem Tutorial zusammenkopiert plus den Links die ich dir das letzte mal geschrieben habe!
Denke mal ohne es getestet zu haben, das es so klappt!


----------



## Maxl18 (7. Apr 2009)

Jetz klappts. Hatte mich a bissl verheddert mit meinem ganzen zeugs...

Danke


----------

